# Candida treatment



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone has gone through the process of eliminating candida from their body and what the experience with doing this was. I am currently taking NFH Candida SAP (anti-fungal) along with a 60 Billion culture probiotic and am on day 4. I have noticed that my derealization is significantly worse. I feel completely spaced out and everything looks so strange which is rather scary.

Derealization has always been the biggest source of my anxiety and panic and now with it being much worse I don't even want to leave the house. Up until today I was starting the SAP by taking once capsule in the morning (9am ish) and a second around dinner (6pm ish). Today I took my initial dose at 9am and then I took the second dose at 1:45pm and within about 45 minutes things started to feel worse with relation to derealization. I am suppose to take another dose again tonight at dinner but really don't want to at this point given I already feel this bad. The goal that the Naturopath suggested was to get to 6 a day over the course of a week. This is not fun and I can feel the panic building inside of myself.

Has anyone else gone through this process?


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

Based on the results of my urine amino acid test the Naturopath seems to think there is a strong possibility that I am suffering from candida so she has prescribed all the items that I am currently taking. I was on antibiotics for about 2-3 years straight during that ages of 12-15 for acne and 15 is when I started to suffer from DP/DR, panic, anxiety, OCD etc...after a pretty horrible experience with drugs so it could be the culprit......or another item to strike off the list.



Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> EDIT: It could just be where the Candida is dying & producing toxins that are making you feel temporarily lousy.


This is also where my train of thought was heading as well because there is no food source for the candida to feast anymore so they might be dying off and releasing toxins in the process making me feel like a bag of crazy.

I think getting tested could be worth it working with your process of elimination. I wasn't specifically tested for candida but apparently have markers for it even though I don't have 99% of the symptoms associated with it. The "spit test" (linked below) may not have any validity but it is free to try and might lead you to go further down this road.

Spit test - http://www.candidasupport.org/resources/saliva-test/

Thank you for your support ASM, you help a lot of people on here, me being one of them.


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

When my anxiety and DPDR was worse last year, I contacted an osteopath as I wondered if my neck muscles could be the problem and he told me that it is a possibility that my neck muscles could be tight plus he also said that diet plays a big part and candida amd leaky gut is known to cause anxiety, panic attacks, brain fog, dizziness and DPDR. He suggested I read a book called the Brain Maker by David Perlmutter.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

hurley78 said:


> I am wondering if anyone has gone through the process of eliminating candida from their body and what the experience with doing this was. I am currently taking NFH Candida SAP (anti-fungal) along with a 60 Billion culture probiotic and am on day 4. I have noticed that my derealization is significantly worse. I feel completely spaced out and everything looks so strange which is rather scary.
> 
> Derealization has always been the biggest source of my anxiety and panic and now with it being much worse I don't even want to leave the house. Up until today I was starting the SAP by taking once capsule in the morning (9am ish) and a second around dinner (6pm ish). Today I took my initial dose at 9am and then I took the second dose at 1:45pm and within about 45 minutes things started to feel worse with relation to derealization. I am suppose to take another dose again tonight at dinner but really don't want to at this point given I already feel this bad. The goal that the Naturopath suggested was to get to 6 a day over the course of a week. This is not fun and I can feel the panic building inside of myself.
> 
> Has anyone else gone through this process?


From what I remember in researching this, the initial period is known as the 'die off' period of the candida and can cause some unpleasant side effects. You also may be experiencing unpleasant effects due to the diet change. I would say your Naturopath should be familiar with this as well. I'll look into it some more and try to get back to you with some candida site forum links in which others were experiencing the same.


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

GhOsT said:


> From what I remember in researching this, the initial period is known as the 'die off' period of the candida and can cause some unpleasant side effects. You also may be experiencing unpleasant effects due to the diet change. I would say your Naturopath should be familiar with this as well. I'll look into it some more and try to get back to you with some candida site forum links in which others were experiencing the same.


Thank you very much it is appreciated



Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Found him! Hope this is helpful to you: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/54479-dp-college-life-candida-overgrowth-healing/


Thank you ASM


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

I saw a naturopath and did a candida diet and cleanse etc. It didn't cure my DP. I won't say it didn't help at all but it certainly wasn't like any night and day difference. It's maybe just one piece of the puzzle IMO.


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

simonlebon said:


> I saw a naturopath and did a candida diet and cleanse etc. It didn't cure my DP. I won't say it didn't help at all but it certainly wasn't like any night and day difference. It's maybe just one piece of the puzzle IMO.


When you were on the cleanse portion of the protocol did you notice that your symptoms of DP/DR were much worse because it has brought my DR to a new level of discomfort. I only got 4 days into taking the supplements before needing to stop them for a few days. The suggested protocol for the supplements is 6/day at morning, noon and night and I was only taking 2 along with the probiotic and it sent me into a tailspin on day 4 which lasted for about 2.5 days.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I tried a candida cleansing protocol about a year and a half ago. I followed a strict diet of protein (meat, fish, eggs) and vegetables, basically the Atkins diet. Along with that I was supposed to take a chitin synthesis inhibitor (whatever the heck that is). So I did so, and stuck with it over the course of 2-3 months, but didn't see any improvement in my symptoms at all. A nice waste of $200.


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

hurley78 said:


> When you were on the cleanse portion of the protocol did you notice that your symptoms of DP/DR were much worse because it has brought my DR to a new level of discomfort. I only got 4 days into taking the supplements before needing to stop them for a few days. The suggested protocol for the supplements is 6/day at morning, noon and night and I was only taking 2 along with the probiotic and it sent me into a tailspin on day 4 which lasted for about 2.5 days.


No, I don't really remember having any major increase in dp. Again, I was so up and down during the time anyway that not sure I would have noticed or been able to attribute it to the cleanse.


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

simonlebon said:


> No, I don't really remember having any major increase in dp. Again, I was so up and down during the time anyway that not sure I would have noticed or been able to attribute it to the cleanse.


Thank you for the info, I have postponed the candida treatment for now but will revisit it when I feel that I am able to attack it with a proper diet plan where I don't feel like I am starving.


----------



## Anna Carly (May 18, 2016)

I have made some progress!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep at it.


----------



## hurley78 (May 14, 2016)

Anna Carly said:


> I have made some progress!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep at it.


What progress have you made and what all are you doing?


----------

